# Trunki saddlebag



## Ruth Goode (Mar 15, 2012)

I got a trunki saddlebag for Carly and its a lovely bag to carry her diabetes kits and hypo treatment. It's lovely to see her having her own bag instead of keeping them in my handbag!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 15, 2012)

Its costs around ?15 but I got it from Amazon it was ?7 ;-)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 15, 2012)

Will have a look thanks


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 19, 2012)

I love this bag, its so handy


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 20, 2012)

That's really cool for little ones - my daughter (being all grown up and 13) tries to cram everything into a teeny tiny handbag or goes to the other extreeme and takes a bag that's nearly as big as she is, then wonders why her back aches! 

Do you have the 'Trunkie' too?


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 21, 2012)

No wonder my shoulder ache sometimes!! We have tried trunki case around at John Lewis!! It's so cool but Carly is happy with her Disney 'Princess' suitcase at moment


----------

